# shave



## fernhills (Apr 14, 2010)

This is the new Mach3 Razor with the fitting that Anthony at the Golden Nib Just put up on our forum. The blanks are from Ed, at Exotic Blanks. Those two guys almost make me look good.  Carl


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2010)

Carl, that is very elegant. The blank really sets it off. It even matches the bristles. Very nice shaving set.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 14, 2010)

Verrrrrry Nice!  I've had that on my "to do" list for a long time.  Do they have a blank of that big enough to make a matching soap  mug?


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice!  I have a few of those stands, but they don't hold my razors very well.  Does the new fitting hold the razor securely on the metal stands, or is it a balancing act?


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweeet!


----------



## fernhills (Apr 14, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> Very nice!  I have a few of those stands, but they don't hold my razors very well.  Does the new fitting hold the razor securely on the metal stands, or is it a balancing act?



Hi, yes it was just the ticket.  I made a few before with out the fitting and it was indeed a balancing act when the stand is in use. Or you had to turn the handle very thin in center so it would fit in its bracket, and that weakens the handle in wood, acrylic would be OK though. Thanks everyone for your comments.   Carl


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 16, 2010)

that's a hot looking set! nicely done.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is awesome.  I've been wanting to give those sets a try.  That may just have pushed me over the edge.  Very nice.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 18, 2010)

Good one Carl, great looking set.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice...  I love the way the PR looks on those.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 18, 2010)

Now that is just bad asterick*! that would make a great gift for my best man and the groomsmen in my wedding. Thanks for the idea, and great work!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful set.  Makes me want to try doing one of those. 




seamus7227 said:


> Now that is just bad asterick*! that would make a great gift for my best man and the groomsmen in my wedding. Thanks for the idea, and great work!



Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice set.  the cats do look nice on the brushes and razor..have several similar in my inventory.


----------



## KDM (Apr 26, 2010)

*To Seal or Not to Seal*

Those are jsut lovely! I have a plan to do this with a safety raazor, actually. I'm still puzzling out the mechanics. I need 2 tubes: one to open the buttterfly and the other to set the rake on the blade.

Before I start, I'm looking for opinions on sealing / varnishing the wood. I plan on using mahogany. It's a nice oily wood and I'd be reasonably content not to bother putting a varnish or a CA finish on it at all. I don't think it would rot if it got wet. Not very quickly any way. I have the same dilemma which faces boat owners: shold I varnish it? I'm concerned that the varnish will only trap in moisture, making the wood rot more quickly.

Has anyone got any thoughts?

(Last time I asked that, someone said "Yes, but where are we going to get a cat and some fireworks at this time of night?")


----------



## fernhills (Apr 26, 2010)

I am now using a brush handle made from Wenge, no finish at all on it. Been using it for the past 6 months. I am trying to see how long it last for my own experiment. I occasionally rub some baby oil on it to shine it up a bit, only because it is in the medicine cabinet. So far so good.  Carl


----------

